# Lattice boom crane (Toys and Joys)



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*One afternoon tracks*

I started with a new T and J project. A lattice boom crane. I first wanted to make a intarsia ********************, but the patterns are not yet arrived. Therefore, an interruption is possible when the patterns arrive.

Below pictures of making the raw tracks.








































































































































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *One afternoon tracks*
> 
> I started with a new T and J project. A lattice boom crane. I first wanted to make a intarsia ********************, but the patterns are not yet arrived. Therefore, an interruption is possible when the patterns arrive.
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *One afternoon tracks*
> 
> I started with a new T and J project. A lattice boom crane. I first wanted to make a intarsia ********************, but the patterns are not yet arrived. Therefore, an interruption is possible when the patterns arrive.
> 
> ...


Interesting and fun to watch you work on the track pieces which is quite innovative making all these little pieces .

Klaus


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *One afternoon tracks*
> 
> I started with a new T and J project. A lattice boom crane. I first wanted to make a intarsia ********************, but the patterns are not yet arrived. Therefore, an interruption is possible when the patterns arrive.
> 
> ...


Got to get a front row seat on this build…
*Dutchy your blogs are always so good*...top photos and build notes, thank you


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *One afternoon tracks*
> 
> I started with a new T and J project. A lattice boom crane. I first wanted to make a intarsia ********************, but the patterns are not yet arrived. Therefore, an interruption is possible when the patterns arrive.
> 
> ...


I agree with crowie. It's pretty cool to watch your builds. Plenty of pictures and explanations make it easy to follow what's going on.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *One afternoon tracks*
> 
> I started with a new T and J project. A lattice boom crane. I first wanted to make a intarsia ********************, but the patterns are not yet arrived. Therefore, an interruption is possible when the patterns arrive.
> 
> ...


I sure enjoy seeing how all these small parts are made Jan. You are very creative in the way you do them and you always get such accurate and perfect results. I love complicated things made with wood and all the details that it takes to make and assemble them. Your blogs are very inspiring.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *One afternoon tracks*
> 
> I started with a new T and J project. A lattice boom crane. I first wanted to make a intarsia ********************, but the patterns are not yet arrived. Therefore, an interruption is possible when the patterns arrive.
> 
> ...


Been thinking real hard about building one of their toys.
So your how toe's are very interesting in a German accent.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *One afternoon tracks*
> 
> I started with a new T and J project. A lattice boom crane. I first wanted to make a intarsia ********************, but the patterns are not yet arrived. Therefore, an interruption is possible when the patterns arrive.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

*htl* There's a hundred ways to say anything, a lot depends on the language you speak.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *One afternoon tracks*
> 
> I started with a new T and J project. A lattice boom crane. I first wanted to make a intarsia ********************, but the patterns are not yet arrived. Therefore, an interruption is possible when the patterns arrive.
> 
> ...


Dutchy Hi!
You may not remember or even heard of it but years ago there was a tv show called Laugh In
One of the cast would go around saying " Very Interesting" in a German accent after some silly joke or skit it was pretty funny back then. One of them, had to be there deals I guess. Sorry!!!

But thanks for the tips will be using them shortly me thinks.
I'm wanting to build the bull dozier more for making the tracks than any thing else.


----------



## boxshop1345 (Apr 14, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *One afternoon tracks*
> 
> I started with a new T and J project. A lattice boom crane. I first wanted to make a intarsia ********************, but the patterns are not yet arrived. Therefore, an interruption is possible when the patterns arrive.
> 
> ...


i have been doing it all wrong, thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *One afternoon tracks*
> 
> I started with a new T and J project. A lattice boom crane. I first wanted to make a intarsia ********************, but the patterns are not yet arrived. Therefore, an interruption is possible when the patterns arrive.
> 
> ...


That is an amazing amount of work. Way cool Dutchy.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Tracks continuation*

A lot of work is done making all the tracks. Below the pictures.





















































































































































































Thanks for watching


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks continuation*
> 
> A lot of work is done making all the tracks. Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


I love it Jan. I was in fact wondering when you would be putting those guides on since reading your last blog. I love all the little details and your jigs. Much more difficult than making a clock!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks continuation*
> 
> A lot of work is done making all the tracks. Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


*Mike* Thanks for yoyr comment but I disagree that a clock is easier!


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks continuation*
> 
> A lot of work is done making all the tracks. Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


Jan, it is coming along nicely.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks continuation*
> 
> A lot of work is done making all the tracks. Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


You have patience beyond believe with making all those little parts it would drive me crazy but a lot of the process and jigs are so useful and applicable to other project as well .
I just hope I can remember all this when I need it .
Klaus


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks continuation*
> 
> A lot of work is done making all the tracks. Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


Darn good work Dutchy! Now I know I don't ever want to make one of TAJ's toys with tracks. (-:


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks continuation*
> 
> A lot of work is done making all the tracks. Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks *George, Klaus and Ron*.

*Klaus* the jigs are very simple and or a bad made. After I'm ready I through thim away. And I'm sure you have knowledge to make this jigs. So forget mine.

*Ron* There are also tracks that are easier to made. So….....


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks continuation*
> 
> A lot of work is done making all the tracks. Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


Incredible Dutchy. You are very meticulous in your details.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Tracks ready*

Today I finished the caterpillar tracks. Below the last pictures.





































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks ready*
> 
> Today I finished the caterpillar tracks. Below the last pictures.
> 
> ...


You have a lot of patience. The tracks look good.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks ready*
> 
> Today I finished the caterpillar tracks. Below the last pictures.
> 
> ...


Wonderful work Jan. These look really authentic and are so nicely done.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks ready*
> 
> Today I finished the caterpillar tracks. Below the last pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Bruce* and *Mike*.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks ready*
> 
> Today I finished the caterpillar tracks. Below the last pictures.
> 
> ...


Geeze Dutchy, you have the patience of Jobe !


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks ready*
> 
> Today I finished the caterpillar tracks. Below the last pictures.
> 
> ...


Very impressive Jan!

When it comes to a challenge, I'm not sure if there is a difference between caterpillar tracks and a wooden clock!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks ready*
> 
> Today I finished the caterpillar tracks. Below the last pictures.
> 
> ...


LOL!

Everyone thought the same thing. But I know you have the patience for what you love to do. ;<)


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks ready*
> 
> Today I finished the caterpillar tracks. Below the last pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Joe Steve* and *Thomas*

*Steve*- You have probably already read that Mike said making a clock is easier. I disagree.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks ready*
> 
> Today I finished the caterpillar tracks. Below the last pictures.
> 
> ...


excellent, they look really good Jan!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks ready*
> 
> Today I finished the caterpillar tracks. Below the last pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. How is your T&J building process going? Where did you bought your plans in the states?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Tracks ready*
> 
> Today I finished the caterpillar tracks. Below the last pictures.
> 
> ...


Out standing work and have to love them jigs!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Base wheels and spacers*

My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the first.



















































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Base wheels and spacers*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the first.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back building this.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Base wheels and spacers*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the first.
> 
> ...


Great blog with interesting details Jan. I can see those wheels meshing nicely with the tracks already finished.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Base wheels and spacers*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the first.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Base wheels and spacers*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the first.
> 
> ...


Great work!!!
I go over them and over them so in a day or two when I need the know how I'll have it down pat.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Base wheels and spacers*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the first.
> 
> ...


Succes *htl*


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Base wheels and spacers*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the first.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Dutchy


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Base wheels and spacers*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the first.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Base*

My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the second.













































































































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Base*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the second.
> 
> ...


That is some good looking wood you have there, looking forward to the progress on this project!


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Base*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the second.
> 
> ...


Boy you do nice work


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Base*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the second.
> 
> ...


I think I could not say it better than Toyguy
Amen
Dee1


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Base*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the second.
> 
> ...


Nice to see such precise work. Well done.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Base*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the second.
> 
> ...


I'm glad with your responce. Thanks.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Base*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the second.
> 
> ...


That drum sander would really come in handy but will have to make do with the belt sander.
Nice work on the pictures.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Base*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the second.
> 
> ...


*htl* I could buy this sander second hand for only E 200.-, and I use it a lot and I'm very glad with it, but of course you also can do it on a belt sander.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Base track guides*

My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the third.



























































































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Base track guides*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the third.
> 
> ...


Great work. It must be fun figuring out how to make all these parts and you do them so well.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Base track guides*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the third.
> 
> ...


Yes Mike, and that is why I like it so much. Every T and J project has it's own challenge.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Building the base together.*

My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the fourth.













































































































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Building the base together.*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the fourth.
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Building the base together.*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the fourth.
> 
> ...


Dutchy
You are making great headway, You are an inspiration your tracks are just beautiful.
Great job 
Dee1


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Building the base together.*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the fourth.
> 
> ...


I remember when I asked you to blog. LOL! You go all out on everything you do!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Building the base together.*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the fourth.
> 
> ...


Really getting there now. It looks wonderful.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Building the base together.*
> 
> My raccoon is ready and last week I continued working on the lattice boom crane. I made a lot of pictures from the building process. I made four blog entries about making the base. This one is the fourth.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Platform start*

Below a lot of pictures of the platform building process. I prefer making pictures than writing a lot. but I hope you can understand the building process.
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21








22








23








24









*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform start*
> 
> Below a lot of pictures of the platform building process. I prefer making pictures than writing a lot. but I hope you can understand the building process.
> 1
> ...


Your BLOG's Dutchy, are some of the most detailed and informative one could ever ask for sir….

*THANK YOU* for all the extra time and effort to do & compile such a detailed lot of photos and notes; it's very much appreciated by myself and I'm sure so many others now & in the years to come…WELL DONE…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform start*
> 
> Below a lot of pictures of the platform building process. I prefer making pictures than writing a lot. but I hope you can understand the building process.
> 1
> ...


Thanks *crowie*. I appreciat your responce. The reason for such a lot of pictures is simple. Than I don't have to wright a lot.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform start*
> 
> Below a lot of pictures of the platform building process. I prefer making pictures than writing a lot. but I hope you can understand the building process.
> 1
> ...


More great work - Is this going to be for your personal collection or a gift? Thanks for keeping us all in the loop.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform start*
> 
> Below a lot of pictures of the platform building process. I prefer making pictures than writing a lot. but I hope you can understand the building process.
> 1
> ...





> Thanks *crowie*. I appreciat your responce. The reason for such a lot of pictures is simple. Than I don t have to wright a lot.
> 
> - Dutchy


BUT SIR, the notes without the photos aren't half as good so that's why your photos & notes are FIRST CLASS..


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform start*
> 
> Below a lot of pictures of the platform building process. I prefer making pictures than writing a lot. but I hope you can understand the building process.
> 1
> ...


Thanks *Ron*, It,s for my own collection.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform start*
> 
> Below a lot of pictures of the platform building process. I prefer making pictures than writing a lot. but I hope you can understand the building process.
> 1
> ...


I'm waiting impatiently for you to finish this.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform start*
> 
> Below a lot of pictures of the platform building process. I prefer making pictures than writing a lot. but I hope you can understand the building process.
> 1
> ...


Keep up the good work Jan. We are all learning from the various jigs you invent to get this work done so accurately and the quality that is reflected in the results.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform start*
> 
> Below a lot of pictures of the platform building process. I prefer making pictures than writing a lot. but I hope you can understand the building process.
> 1
> ...


Great job!!!
Wish I had the plans so I could follow along more closely.
Got to love these wood toys!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform start*
> 
> Below a lot of pictures of the platform building process. I prefer making pictures than writing a lot. but I hope you can understand the building process.
> 1
> ...


*Bruce* you still need some patience.

Thanks *Mike*

*htl* When you maybe later buy the plans you always can have a look again.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Platform continuation*

This time a very short blog. Not really a special report, but I wanted to mention the entire building process here. That's why a couple of pictures.









































































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform continuation*
> 
> This time a very short blog. Not really a special report, but I wanted to mention the entire building process here. That's why a couple of pictures.
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform continuation*
> 
> This time a very short blog. Not really a special report, but I wanted to mention the entire building process here. That's why a couple of pictures.
> 
> ...


getting worn out just watching you work…......... nice.


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform continuation*
> 
> This time a very short blog. Not really a special report, but I wanted to mention the entire building process here. That's why a couple of pictures.
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform continuation*
> 
> This time a very short blog. Not really a special report, but I wanted to mention the entire building process here. That's why a couple of pictures.
> 
> ...


Out standing!!!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform continuation*
> 
> This time a very short blog. Not really a special report, but I wanted to mention the entire building process here. That's why a couple of pictures.
> 
> ...


You certainly do outstanding work Dutchy…*thank you sir!!*


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform continuation*
> 
> This time a very short blog. Not really a special report, but I wanted to mention the entire building process here. That's why a couple of pictures.
> 
> ...


Looking great Jan. I too am in awe of your talents 
Ww both feeling much better now hopefully when Christmas winds down I will get some serious shop time.
We are having 26 Kids grandkids and great grandkids here on Thurs will be great fun.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform continuation*
> 
> This time a very short blog. Not really a special report, but I wanted to mention the entire building process here. That's why a couple of pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

I understand it *Brian*

*Dee* you are awe of my talents but that is mutual!


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform continuation*
> 
> This time a very short blog. Not really a special report, but I wanted to mention the entire building process here. That's why a couple of pictures.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, I admire your patience - this is coming along wonderfully. What did you use to do the door frame outline?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform continuation*
> 
> This time a very short blog. Not really a special report, but I wanted to mention the entire building process here. That's why a couple of pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Ron*

For the door frame I used:
*first*-

*second*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform continuation*
> 
> This time a very short blog. Not really a special report, but I wanted to mention the entire building process here. That's why a couple of pictures.
> 
> ...


Very nice and precise work. The cab and seat look wonderful.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform continuation*
> 
> This time a very short blog. Not really a special report, but I wanted to mention the entire building process here. That's why a couple of pictures.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, thanks -


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Platform composition*

Building some pieces together.
































































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform composition*
> 
> Building some pieces together.
> 
> ...


It's nice to see the components coming together so well. It's really looking great!


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform composition*
> 
> Building some pieces together.
> 
> ...


looking really good. are you making 2 again or one Jan? the finishing touches are very nice!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform composition*
> 
> Building some pieces together.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike and Jim.
One Jim, so I have twice as much time.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform composition*
> 
> Building some pieces together.
> 
> ...


This thing is gonna be AWESOME !
.
.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform composition*
> 
> Building some pieces together.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely!!!
I really like that accent grove, and I'm right at the place to add it to my excavator.
Timing is every thing.
But I put in extra time sanding to get the parts to fit just so but that accent grove looks so nice!
May bee, may bee not, O the choices we have to make. lol


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform composition*
> 
> Building some pieces together.
> 
> ...


Is that yout grandchild *Joe*

*htl* When you use accent groves there is less sanding work to do


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform composition*
> 
> Building some pieces together.
> 
> ...


Nope, not a relative. I was doing a Google search one day for "awesome" and that was one of the pictures I spotted.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Platform composition*
> 
> Building some pieces together.
> 
> ...


And a great picture of awesome it is. LOL


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Drum housing*

Below pictures from drum house building.

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11









16








17








18








18








20








21








22








23








24








25









*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Drum housing*
> 
> Below pictures from drum house building.
> 
> ...


Looks winch drums look excellent Jan. I have a love for winches after a lot of experience with them during my 4 years in the navy on a freight ship. Lots of fun running them, not so much fun maintaining them.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Drum housing*
> 
> Below pictures from drum house building.
> 
> ...


That box came out great looking forward to more.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Drum housing*
> 
> Below pictures from drum house building.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Now I understand your clock accident *Mike*.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Drum housing*
> 
> Below pictures from drum house building.
> 
> ...


Nice work!
The second I saw the lathe work I thought that the wood was probable the problem.
Some soft woods need a file or sand paper it just doesn't what to be cut that fine.
Just my $.02
But it all turned out great in the end!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Starting with the boom*

Today there was time to do some building of my boom crane. I strarted with the boom. The boom is the last time-consuming part to made. After the boom is ready there are only small parts to make. Below pictures off the process.
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14









*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting with the boom*
> 
> Today there was time to do some building of my boom crane. I strarted with the boom. The boom is the last time-consuming part to made. After the boom is ready there are only small parts to make. Below pictures off the process.
> 1
> ...


There is just so much intricate work involved in this build Dutchy and WOW sir, you are certainly doing it well….


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting with the boom*
> 
> Today there was time to do some building of my boom crane. I strarted with the boom. The boom is the last time-consuming part to made. After the boom is ready there are only small parts to make. Below pictures off the process.
> 1
> ...


Man this is going to be one nice crane!!!
Using your sander for a miter saw really gives some clean joints.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting with the boom*
> 
> Today there was time to do some building of my boom crane. I strarted with the boom. The boom is the last time-consuming part to made. After the boom is ready there are only small parts to make. Below pictures off the process.
> 1
> ...


Looking Good Dutchy, Going to be a very nice build 
I got the rear fenders on today and only then did I realize I have the grain going the wrong way! Not sure what I am going to do about that maybe nothing!
But if I ever build another I can tell you it will be going the other way! Looks not too good.
Dee1


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting with the boom*
> 
> Today there was time to do some building of my boom crane. I strarted with the boom. The boom is the last time-consuming part to made. After the boom is ready there are only small parts to make. Below pictures off the process.
> 1
> ...


Nice work Jan. I liked the way you used washers to center the the thinner internal supports. Very smart and easy.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting with the boom*
> 
> Today there was time to do some building of my boom crane. I strarted with the boom. The boom is the last time-consuming part to made. After the boom is ready there are only small parts to make. Below pictures off the process.
> 1
> ...


Dutchy I just went out and looked at mine again the extension section you are putting in yours is going to be just awesome. You have just set the bar higher for the rest of us. Well Done my friend.


----------



## ronnus (Oct 17, 2018)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting with the boom*
> 
> Today there was time to do some building of my boom crane. I strarted with the boom. The boom is the last time-consuming part to made. After the boom is ready there are only small parts to make. Below pictures off the process.
> 1
> ...


G'day Dutchy, I am building this crane at the moment, I noticed you have made 4 pieces for the boom, Do I need to make 4? I thought there were only two sides.
Cheers
Ronnus


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting with the boom*
> 
> Today there was time to do some building of my boom crane. I strarted with the boom. The boom is the last time-consuming part to made. After the boom is ready there are only small parts to make. Below pictures off the process.
> 1
> ...





> G day Dutchy, I am building this crane at the moment, I noticed you have made 4 pieces for the boom, Do I need to make 4? I thought there were only two sides.
> Cheers
> Ronnus
> 
> - ronnus


You realy have to make 4. Yes there are two sides, but also an upper and lower side, which make 2×2=4. For as far as I remember is a little different between upper and lower side.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Boom continuing*

Not really exciting, this blog, but I hope you like it, Below the pictures.

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16








17









18









*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Boom continuing*
> 
> Not really exciting, this blog, but I hope you like it, Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is certainly a major project no matter how you look at it. I admire your patience Dutchy! I can't remember, but I think you said you were using CA glue. Is that correct?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Boom continuing*
> 
> Not really exciting, this blog, but I hope you like it, Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


*Thanks Ron*. Yes mostly I use CA glue. Sometimes thin and sometimes thick CA glue. When it's a very small surface I use when necessary also a accelerator. On one piece a drop or accelerator and on the other piece a drop of CA glue. When you than stick the pieces together it sticks in a fraction of a second. Correction isn't possible. The connection with accelerator is less strong than only with the CA glue.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Boom continuing*
> 
> Not really exciting, this blog, but I hope you like it, Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


Dutchy 
Now to really finish it right you could ad a Jib Boom ?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Boom continuing*
> 
> Not really exciting, this blog, but I hope you like it, Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


To much work Dee


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Boom continuing*
> 
> Not really exciting, this blog, but I hope you like it, Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!
Very nicely done.
I was thinking when I would look at the pictures of the crane on the T&J site that the boom was to short, you fixed that my man. lol
I wish I knew someone that wanted one of these it looks like a really fun build, and this is a very exciting build I keep looking for the next episode.

When I worked at Harris Dam in Alabama I used to hang over the Dam and flag the crane. There's something about giving a signal and this big monster of a crane doing what you tell it to from 60 70 or more feet up.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Boom continuing*
> 
> Not really exciting, this blog, but I hope you like it, Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


So incredibly detailed. Wow!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Boom continuing*
> 
> Not really exciting, this blog, but I hope you like it, Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


*Thanks Bruce and Roger.*

I wish I knew someone that wanted one of these
Bruce do you don't want him for yourself?
Thanks for the sign card.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Boom continuing*
> 
> Not really exciting, this blog, but I hope you like it, Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


For me it's the build.

The excavator I just love mostly for the track work but it's one cool build.
The crane is an out standing build but I have no need for it in the house. My wife is tired of dusting all the toys and such I have built over the years she might just go on strike if I start having these big projects every where. lol
I'm already planing a big case out in my shop with glass doors to keep out the dust.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Boom continuing*
> 
> Not really exciting, this blog, but I hope you like it, Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


There is just so much detailed and small, fiddly work involved BUT sir you have made it look much easier that I'm sure the actual work was….*thank you for all the notes & photos*...much appreciated.


----------



## ronnus (Oct 17, 2018)

Dutchy said:


> *Boom continuing*
> 
> Not really exciting, this blog, but I hope you like it, Below the pictures.
> 
> ...


G'day Dutchy, How long did you make the extra centrepiece for the boom?
Cheers
Ronnus


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Coupling system*

This is the last entry about the boom. I made it possible to disassemble the boom. By removing 8 toothpicks the boom is disassembled. By doing it this way it is also possible in the future to make the boom longer.

1









2









3









*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Coupling system*
> 
> This is the last entry about the boom. I made it possible to disassemble the boom. By removing 8 toothpicks the boom is disassembled. By doing it this way it is also possible in the future to make the boom longer.
> 
> ...


That is a good idea


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Coupling system*
> 
> This is the last entry about the boom. I made it possible to disassemble the boom. By removing 8 toothpicks the boom is disassembled. By doing it this way it is also possible in the future to make the boom longer.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Coupling system*
> 
> This is the last entry about the boom. I made it possible to disassemble the boom. By removing 8 toothpicks the boom is disassembled. By doing it this way it is also possible in the future to make the boom longer.
> 
> ...


Simple, strong and quite ingenious…......


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Coupling system*
> 
> This is the last entry about the boom. I made it possible to disassemble the boom. By removing 8 toothpicks the boom is disassembled. By doing it this way it is also possible in the future to make the boom longer.
> 
> ...


Looks wonderful Jan. I like your toothpick coupling.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cab support handle *

Making the handle.

1








2








3








4








5








6









*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Cab support handle *
> 
> Making the handle.
> 
> ...


Need to make it any smaller and you would need a magnifying glass to work on it me thinks. lol
Great work and well done.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Cab support handle *
> 
> Making the handle.
> 
> ...


Loads and loads of delicate work. You are a determined and patient man. Gr8 stuff Dutchy


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cab support handle *
> 
> Making the handle.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Cab support handle *
> 
> Making the handle.
> 
> ...


Now that's clever engineering as well as very fine precision work….......


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Cab support handle *
> 
> Making the handle.
> 
> ...


I love the way you work on these small items and the accurate results.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Mirror*

Normale I glue the "glass" on the wood. This time I would try a inlay. When I make small parts I always start with bigger pieces and sanding it smaller and smaller and smaller.
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10









*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Mirror*
> 
> Normale I glue the "glass" on the wood. This time I would try a inlay. When I make small parts I always start with bigger pieces and sanding it smaller and smaller and smaller.
> 1
> ...


They turned out so nice.
I needed this info, getting ready to start on the small stuff myself.
My nerve pills are at the ready. lol


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Mirror*
> 
> Normale I glue the "glass" on the wood. This time I would try a inlay. When I make small parts I always start with bigger pieces and sanding it smaller and smaller and smaller.
> 1
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Mirror*
> 
> Normale I glue the "glass" on the wood. This time I would try a inlay. When I make small parts I always start with bigger pieces and sanding it smaller and smaller and smaller.
> 1
> ...


You patience and attention to detail is first class, thank you….the mirror looks great!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Mirror*
> 
> Normale I glue the "glass" on the wood. This time I would try a inlay. When I make small parts I always start with bigger pieces and sanding it smaller and smaller and smaller.
> 1
> ...


Great work. Very nicely done Jan.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Pulleys and blocks*

More small parts. The pulley blocks.

2








3








4








5








7








1








8








9








10








11








12









*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Pulleys and blocks*
> 
> More small parts. The pulley blocks.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! just beautiful!

I had been thinking about using super glue to strengthen some of these small parts wheels in my case.
The answers in the picture. Thanks!!!

Stringing this thing up looks like it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Pulleys and blocks*
> 
> More small parts. The pulley blocks.
> 
> ...


Looking very good Dutchy. If this gets much bigger you may need to add a room on to your house. (-;


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Pulleys and blocks*
> 
> More small parts. The pulley blocks.
> 
> ...


I noticed that you have 300 that have looked in here and only 90 in the last post so some have missed some great past postings.
Just my $.02


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Pulleys and blocks*
> 
> More small parts. The pulley blocks.
> 
> ...


Coming along very nice Jan. 
Nice that you do these blogs also. I'm sure many enjoy them.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Pulleys and blocks*
> 
> More small parts. The pulley blocks.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Pulleys and blocks*
> 
> More small parts. The pulley blocks.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the superb detailed notes & photos.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Pulleys and blocks*
> 
> More small parts. The pulley blocks.
> 
> ...





> I noticed that you have 300 that have looked in here and only 90 in the last post so some have missed some great past postings.
> Just my $.02
> 
> - htl


Well, just MAYBE… some of us are following the whole thing, but are just TAKEN ABACK but such fantastic detail work that we're SPEECHLESS! 
But that's just MY opinion !


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Pulleys and blocks*
> 
> More small parts. The pulley blocks.
> 
> ...


Fun watching this progress. I love the pulleys.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*A little tip*

I had to do a lot of rope work on the crane. And to make it a little easier I used a drop of superglue to make a nice and clean cut.























































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *A little tip*
> 
> I had to do a lot of rope work on the crane. And to make it a little easier I used a drop of superglue to make a nice and clean cut.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tip..


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *A little tip*
> 
> I had to do a lot of rope work on the crane. And to make it a little easier I used a drop of superglue to make a nice and clean cut.
> 
> ...


This has been one great blog.
It has helped me on my build more that once.
Looking forward to your next.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *A little tip*
> 
> I had to do a lot of rope work on the crane. And to make it a little easier I used a drop of superglue to make a nice and clean cut.
> 
> ...


Dutchy you've become a master blogger!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *A little tip*
> 
> I had to do a lot of rope work on the crane. And to make it a little easier I used a drop of superglue to make a nice and clean cut.
> 
> ...


Great blog
You realize by making the boom expandable you now need to make a tractor and trailer with a couple of boom sections on it for a load.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *A little tip*
> 
> I had to do a lot of rope work on the crane. And to make it a little easier I used a drop of superglue to make a nice and clean cut.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *A little tip*
> 
> I had to do a lot of rope work on the crane. And to make it a little easier I used a drop of superglue to make a nice and clean cut.
> 
> ...





> Great blog
> You realize by making the boom expandable you now need to make a tractor and trailer with a couple of boom sections on it for a load.
> 
> - johnstoneb


If you deliver me plans for a *european* truck I start tomorrow


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *A little tip*
> 
> I had to do a lot of rope work on the crane. And to make it a little easier I used a drop of superglue to make a nice and clean cut.
> 
> ...


Great idea with the superglue. Thanks for that very useful tip.


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *A little tip*
> 
> I had to do a lot of rope work on the crane. And to make it a little easier I used a drop of superglue to make a nice and clean cut.
> 
> ...


Do you have pictures of the finished project? Would like to see how it all came out. And your blogs are great, you get the the point and they are understandable. Love your work.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *A little tip*
> 
> I had to do a lot of rope work on the crane. And to make it a little easier I used a drop of superglue to make a nice and clean cut.
> 
> ...





> Do you have pictures of the finished project? Would like to see how it all came out. And your blogs are great, you get the the point and they are understandable. Love your work.
> 
> - Jason1974


https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/213058


----------

